
We Need Web Share - dascritch
https://dascritch.net/post/2019/06/26/We-need-Web-Share
======
dascritch
We finally get a way to add share buttons without forgetting a service or use.
And respecting the privacy of our public. Go into all the world wide web and
preach the method to all creation ! Well… who can use it, because, alas, that
function is not everywhere.

This is a quick'n'dirty translation, from a series of posts about my
webcomponent audio player.

We can build a polyfill WebExtention, minus some limitations as explained in
my post. May be Hacker News should be loaded in ?

